# Skimmer



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So I have had this Tunze skimmer for a while...and I just love it. Skim is like coffee. I have heard people talk about the consistency of the skim...but how dark is it supposed to be? Here is what I get:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i have to say GG thats near perfect skim in my eyes.
from my understanding a skimmer should be producing a nice dark colour. which your is clearly doing. 
not only that but its also very smooth and hardly any extra gunk in it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

what size tank is that for.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is on my 39 gallon. It is the Tunze DOC 9002. Thing is awesome. I was in between this and the Remora...but I didnt want a HOB skimmer...and this one fits perfectly in the back of my tank.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That's beautiful, looks like its pulling out a lot of crap. I have seen darker skimmate or whatever they call it on my friends Deltec but that was like a 1000 dollar skimmer.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i will give someone $100 bucks to down that!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

only 100 bucks. up the wager by a couple of hundred thousand then i might consider it


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I think its all depends on what in your tank. I have a skimmer rated for up to 75 gallons on a 20 with 3 fish. My skimmer runs 24/7, but doesn't produce skim half as dark as yours. Granted I really don't have much bio-load which is why I think its not dark plus its always running. Smell like s*** thou.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nataz said:


> I think its all depends on what in your tank. I have a skimmer rated for up to 75 gallons on a 20 with 3 fish. My skimmer runs 24/7, but doesn't produce skim half as dark as yours. Granted I really don't have much bio-load which is why I think its not dark plus its always running. Smell like s*** thou.


Typically when skimmers are "too large" for tanks they will fizzle out and not be able to produce as dark of a skimmate as you would like, unless your bio load is heavy in the tank....

My skimmer is rated for up to 400 gals, i have about 275-300 gals of volume but a fairly light bio load (like 7 or 8 fish) And this is what my skimmate looks like... dark enough to block out direct sunlight, but still watery compared to most. This is about 5 days worth, almost a gallon.










I would say your skimmate is looking great... you could lighten it up a little (push more into the cup) to make sure you are getting everything.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought about that Skunk....but I just added some mangroves...so I dont want to starve them. My water looks crystal clear...so I am happy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I thought about that Skunk....but I just added some mangroves...so I dont want to starve them. My water looks crystal clear...so I am happy.


 whats not broke, do not fix...its fine..if you start tinkering with it you might mess up the chemistry in the tank...


----------

